# Lighting a 40 Breeder (finnex planted + maybe)



## rebelbuck1993 (Sep 3, 2014)

Finnex planted plus is perfect for a 40B i just got one when half of my quad t5ho went out, and i can already notice better growth, also depending on how much tank will be planted you might need 2 for full coverage the one on mine covers a good 3/4 of the tank. Which i dont have the very front planted so it works for me


----------



## Cow Goes Moo (Apr 13, 2015)

I have a 40 gallon breeder tank that I plan on being heavily planted so I have pre ordered two finnex 24/7 planted plus lights. Will start with one and then if necessary use both.


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

You're getting into a lot of light with a planted+ fixture on a 40B. The 24/7 is a dimmable fixture, so you should be fine in that regard. I doubt you will need 2 without CO2. Even one light may be a lot of light.


----------



## psych (Jan 7, 2013)

I also had a single planted + on a 40b. I found it to be plenty of light and grow my low-medium light plants. I had lots of problems with algae on my slow growing anubias, but overall the tank looked great.


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

I have pressurized CO2 for the tank, forgot to mention that. I was mainly asking about people's experience with the planted + because it is out and people are using it.  Glad to hear that people are having good experiences with it. Will start out with one 24/7 and add a second if I want more light coverage for the whole tank. I would ideally love to have a dwarf baby tears (is that still known as HC?) foreground on it.


----------



## Cow Goes Moo (Apr 13, 2015)

George Willms said:


> I have pressurized CO2 for the tank, forgot to mention that. I was mainly asking about people's experience with the planted + because it is out and people are using it.  Glad to hear that people are having good experiences with it. Will start out with one 24/7 and add a second if I want more light coverage for the whole tank. I would ideally love to have a dwarf baby tears (is that still known as HC?) foreground on it.


I too am hoping to have dwarf baby tears and several other carpeting plants. I am going pressurized CO2 as well. Will look forward to seeing your tank and comparing experiences.


----------



## rebelbuck1993 (Sep 3, 2014)

George Willms said:


> I have pressurized CO2 for the tank, forgot to mention that. I was mainly asking about people's experience with the planted + because it is out and people are using it.  Glad to hear that people are having good experiences with it. Will start out with one 24/7 and add a second if I want more light coverage for the whole tank. I would ideally love to have a dwarf baby tears (is that still known as HC?) foreground on it.


i know the planted plus is good but idk about the 24/7 and its user ability, if its like the satellite current i wouldn't like it, most moonlights on lights are way to bright for a tank, trust me i have dived at night lot of times fresh and salt and it is alot darker than most peoples tanks, only time i turn mine on is if i am moving stuff around or cleaning after my lights go out


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

rebelbuck1993 said:


> i know the planted plus is good but idk about the 24/7 and its user ability, if its like the satellite current i wouldn't like it, most moonlights on lights are way to bright for a tank, trust me i have dived at night lot of times fresh and salt and it is alot darker than most peoples tanks, only time i turn mine on is if i am moving stuff around or cleaning after my lights go out


Besides the fact moonlight isn't blue....


----------



## rebelbuck1993 (Sep 3, 2014)

jeffkrol said:


> Besides the fact moonlight isn't blue....


+1 also true moon light is a Light White with purple hues under water


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Yeah, moonlighting a tank is a gimmick as far as I'm concerned, but don't you have the ability to turn it off?


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

The 24/7 has a present mode that fades in like the SAT+ PRO. It is not controllable however; like not at all. However, it boast similar or better par to the planted+ with dimming features and color adjustment. It is far better than the planted+ but the 24/7 mode is mostly a gimmick unless you can use the full blast mid day par with a limit photoperiod. The sunrise and sunset modes are very cool. However, there will most likely be arduino support since it is easy to write IR codes and most of that software has been explored through the current sat+.


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Freemananana said:


> The 24/7 has a present mode that fades in like the SAT+ PRO. It is not controllable however; like not at all. However, it boast similar or better par to the planted+ with dimming features and color adjustment. It is far better than the planted+ but the 24/7 mode is mostly a gimmick unless you can use the full blast mid day par with a limit photoperiod. The sunrise and sunset modes are very cool. However, there will most likely be arduino support since it is easy to write IR codes and most of that software has been explored through the current sat+.


Thanks. I'm now leaning towards the sat + pro for the programmability. 

Will a sat+ pro put me in medium to high light territory on a 40 breeder?


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

The SAT+ pro is higher light than the Finnex 24/7. But the price is definitely noticeable.


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Yeah, it is a definite jump in price, but I like that I would have more control over the programming and specific light outputs. Would you happen to have a link to any info on the arduino aspect of it?


----------



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

George Willms said:


> Thanks. I'm now leaning towards the sat + pro for the programmability.
> 
> Will a sat+ pro put me in medium to high light territory on a 40 breeder?


 Absolutely, I run my Sat + Pro at 50% power with pressurized CO2. Make sure to get the 36" to 48" fixture. The 24" to 36" leaves shaded areas at both ends of the tank, the 36" covers a 40b well.

As for the comments on the moon light, on the + Pro you can turn those lights off if you choose to. Though I leave mine on 1% just as a night light so I don't kick the couch bare foot in the dark:tongue:


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

George Willms said:


> Yeah, it is a definite jump in price, but I like that I would have more control over the programming and specific light outputs. Would you happen to have a link to any info on the arduino aspect of it?


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=391265&highlight=arduino

That's where you should start. It is a good read.

Basically, you use the arduino to control a LED to send IR codes to the light. It just presses the buttons for you at a set schedule. Some people have set it up to start at 0 of all the color inputs and press 'up' on certain colors at certain times. Then using the custom preset buttons, you can guarantee you are at a certain color mode at a certain time so that you aren't off due to the light missing a few clicks.

For instance:

Custom Set 1 (0R, 0B, 0G, 0W)
Red +1
Red +1
Red +1
White +3 

(sunrise sort of deal going on)

Custom Set 2 (5R, 3B, 2G, 20W) (say mid morning or something)

A few more +1s

Full blast button

Go in reverse with -1's

Custom Set 3 (whatever you want around the evening)

-everything out but some blue and white for a night/evening

Dim moonlight present

-preset out until 0

Custom Set 1 (0,0,0,0 each color)


There are even codes to randomly set up and use the storm button throughout the day. The arduino controller is definitely better than anything companies are shipping with their product. If the finnex planted+ 24/7 is bright enough for you, I'd use it in conjunction with an arduino controller. You can also use 2 lights with one controller as long as the IR receivers are close enough.

In the end, my suggestion would be 1 or 2 finnex 24/7 lights with an arduino. Probably more par than the sat+ pro and the most controllability available. It will take a bit of DIY and a lot of time though.


----------

